# Road Tripping Through SD



## Timeshare Von (Jul 23, 2012)

During my recent trip to Yellowstone, I spent a full day in SD exploring some of their more well known sites as well as one that was new to me . . . the Minuteman Missile Nat'l Historic Site.

Here is a link to the IgoUgo journal with photos.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 24, 2012)

nice,
went to mount rushmore some years ago as a teenager with my uncle.. did the mandatory stop at Wall drug.. still remember seeing Mt rushmore and how splendorous it was. Seen some movies and see a lot of stuff has been added over the years like the wooden trail up to base.. 

growing up myself in NC we hardly ever stopped at South of the Border.. The one time we did it seemed kinda seedy at best.. have wanted to go up in teh big hat but never made the time as its only 1hr or so from my area..

thanks for the walk down memories lane.


----------



## Kildahl (Aug 4, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> During my recent trip to Yellowstone, I spent a full day in SD exploring some of their more well known sites as well as one that was new to me . . . the Minuteman Missile Nat'l Historic Site.
> 
> Here is a link to the IgoUgo journal with photos.  Hope you enjoy!



 Thanks for sharing! Was there in 1960 on family cartrip from the Cream City! 
Planning a return bp trip with a friend of mine in 2014. Kildahl


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.  We are going to spend two days in SD on the drive from Winnipeg to Beaver Creek, Colorado later this month.  This is our first real "road trip" since we usually fly to all of our TS exchanges, so mapping out a route and deciding what to do is difficult.  You have helped immensely.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy to share!  I'm always happy to hear that my trip reports and/or journals help others in their travel planning . . . and bucket lists for great places to experience.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 6, 2012)

Von, enjoyed reading your journal and looking at the pics. You do a wonderful job!!  shaggy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 6, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Von, enjoyed reading your journal and looking at the pics. You do a wonderful job!!  shaggy



Thanks Shaggy


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 6, 2012)

we have done that trip and now we want to do it again.  How did you do it in one day!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 6, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> we have done that trip and now we want to do it again.  How did you do it in one day!



I was up and out of my campsite before the crack of dawn (4:30am) and left Custer State Park at around 5pm.  It was a very full and long day . . . and traveling alone surely helps with not having to incorporate others' wishes/needs.  Sounds selfish, I know, but with kids or travel companions w/other interests would have probably made it impossible.

Also I was not able to get to the Minuteman Missile silo that day, so I did stop there (I90 MM 116) on my way heading home the following week.  That was probably a 30-45 minute visit that included time with a NPS Ranger and ironically a family also from Milwaukee.


----------

